# Looking for a Roll Cage / Roll Bar R35



## marcgtr (Jan 3, 2014)

I´am looking for a Roll Bar or Roll Cage for my Nissan GTR R35.

Should be able to send to Germany.

Cheers Marc


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

How much are you looking for spend?


----------

